# poison??



## madman (Dec 15, 2005)

hey jim heres 2 sharpe & dohme bottles wondering if they were poisons  mike


----------



## madman (Dec 15, 2005)

other sharpe


----------



## capsoda (Dec 15, 2005)

Cool bottles Mike. I have 3 of the little amber sharps, ome is more honey amber. Havent seen the blue one before. Real cool.[]


----------



## madman (Dec 15, 2005)

hey thanks warren, ill post anthother pic tomorrow batterys charging mike


----------



## Jim (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi Mike, nice little pair. They are both relatively common Sharp and Dohme poisons. I have the amber one but not that particular blue one. S&D made a lot of different poison bottles. Jim


----------



## madman (Dec 16, 2005)

hey jim thanks for the info, heres another pix of the blue mike


----------



## madman (Dec 16, 2005)

the base wierd shape


----------



## capsoda (Dec 16, 2005)

Neat little bottle Mike. I have a clear one but its a bit bigger. My wife says we got identical finger nails and for you to stop bitting them. LOL[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 16, 2005)

Capsoda...

 Hey Warren

 Are we now going to start comparing fingernails on the forum????

 "Ok all you diggers, start sending in pics of your fingers so I can put a finger with the name and see what's tapping on the keys...[sm=rolleyes.gif]"

 Wayne

 Notice my left thumb, this is a before picture of it cause I cut it the other night while chopping vegetibles for my chowder!!


----------



## capsoda (Dec 16, 2005)

Yes, There could be a finger model in the making out there some where![sm=lol.gif]


----------



## madman (Dec 17, 2005)

yo cap  thanks  not gonna happen on the nails  lol   mike


----------

